# U.K. Condemns Muslim Brotherhood, Contrasting Obama's View



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

UK condemns Muslim Brotherhood in break from Obama administration | Fox News

I know they're saying what intelligent people already know. What would have been even better, reminding the sheep about the ones Obama let in the administration.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The UK did everything they could to accommodate and welcome islamists into their country. They are finding out it was a huge mistake. The facts show that the islamists did not assimilate into society, they took advantage of a generous welfare system, they implemented sharia law in certain areas that was contrary to current law, they committed crimes in the name of jihad etc.

Now other European countries are experiencing damage, chaos and increased violent crime by the islamists that are flooding Europe. 

It has turned out to be a total disaster.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife and I visited London many years ago. We became friendly with one of the cabbies, and let him give us a tour of the city. He told us if you cut London up in 16 pie slices, you would have to be very careful where you went at night in 11 of them. His own daughter had been attacked and seriously injured. He had zero love for the immigrants, and told us way back then to beware of the Clintons.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bring in any group of foreign people who do not want to assimilate will lead to trouble for the host country. Countries share language, culture and tradition. You have to want to participate to succeed. Rare or doomed is the nation that ignores this.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sure this has been around before. Kinda long read.

In '72, ALL USAF commands, down to the lowest units, were ordered to create and present a similar "sensitivity " training program - MANDATORY attendance for all troops. The issue was racial concerns then. Well intended, but poorly presented by resident "experts", all black. Later, similar programs have been developed and force-fed to the troops about other social concerns of the day. NOW, we have certain folks who have declared a DUTY to kill us infidels, and ALL federal employees are forced to attend, on the clock, this current sensitivity training. I am expected to love them???? Go fish! Tax-$$$$s well pent???

WHAT'S AN INFIDEL?

The author, Rick Mathes, is a well-known leader in prison ministry. The man who walks with God always gets to his destination. If you have a pulse you have a purpose.

The Muslim religion is the fastest growing religion per capita in the United States, especially in the minority races.

Last month I attended my annual training session that's required for maintaining my state prison security clearance. During the training session there was a presentation by three speakers representing the Roman Catholic, Protestant and Muslim faiths, who each explained their beliefs.

I was particularly interested in what the Islamic Imam had to say. The Muslim gave a great presentation of the basics of Islam, complete with a video.

After the presentations, time was provided for questions and answers. When it was my turn, I directed my question to the Muslim and asked: 'Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand that most Imams and clerics of Islam have declared a holy jihad [Holy war] against the infidels of the world and, that by killing an infidel, (which is a command to all Muslims) they are assured of a place in heaven. If that's the case, can you give me the definition of an infidel?'

There was no disagreement with my statements and, without hesitation, he replied, 'Non-believers!'

I responded, 'so, let me make sure I have this straight. All followers of Allah have been commanded to kill everyone who is not of your faith so they can have a place in heaven. Is that correct?'

The expression on his face changed from one of authority and command to that of a little boy who had just been caught with his hand in the cookie jar.' He sheepishly replied, 'Yes.'

I then stated, 'Well, sir, I have a real problem trying to imagine The Pope commanding all Catholics to kill those of your faith or Dr. Stanley ordering all Protestants to do the same in order to guarantee them a place in heaven!'

The Muslim was speechless.

I continued, 'I also have a problem with being your friend when you and your brother clerics are telling your followers to kill me! Let me ask you a question: Would you rather have your Allah, who tells you to kill me in order for you to go to heaven, or my Jesus who tells me to love you because I am going to heaven and He wants you to be there with me?'

You could have heard a pin drop. Needless to say, the organizers and/or promoters of the 'Diversification' training seminar were not happy with my way of dealing with the Islamic Imam, and exposing the truth about the Muslims' beliefs.

In twenty years there will be enough Muslim voters in the U.S. to elect the President. I think everyone in the U.S. should be required to read this, but with the ACLU, there is no way this will be widely publicized, unless each of us sends it on! This is your chance to make a difference.

FOR CHRIST'S SAKE....SEND THIS ON!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obama gave the Muslim Brotherhood 14 F-16 Fighting Falcons when they took power in Egypt. Way to go, Slick!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another achievement of Obama, Hildabeast and the Demonic Rats.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was a speaker at my college. He was former Egyptian government or something. Then he switched after the overthrow. He said the students took over then the Muslim brotherhood took over because after the overthrow. They seized power. I haven't studied it intensely. I know they were banned and were in hiding. I think we need to look for the good before we go looking for the bad, so the good can join in the hunt for the bad. Even if it is just telling who is who.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

wahabisim is behind the American seated throne deity, the crown will seek to perpetuate itself or manipulate for a successor. 

The thing is a proponent of the muzslime brotherhood and may well be a closet member thereof.

All of his action show his affinity for it and its infestation of our government.

In his own book he has told us that Izslime is above our country in his priorities/ beliefs.

The country was sold a bill of goods with this slime ball and the minions love him.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And sadly this is what 2016 has in store for the U.S. Buckle up friends. The ride is about to get bumpy.



Slippy said:


> The UK did everything they could to accommodate and welcome islamists into their country. They are finding out it was a huge mistake. The facts show that the islamists did not assimilate into society, they took advantage of a generous welfare system, they implemented sharia law in certain areas that was contrary to current law, they committed crimes in the name of jihad etc.
> 
> Now other European countries are experiencing damage, chaos and increased violent crime by the islamists that are flooding Europe.
> 
> It has turned out to be a total disaster.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

UK is waking up 7 years to late but at least they are trying . Obama already knows the truth the difference is he support the MB and their actions.
Never forget in his words and he has never tried to retract them.


----------

